# Aborting a foal



## Box_Of_Frogs (26 August 2007)

As a total newcomer to breeding and following an accident (NOT mine!) does anyone know whether it is still possible to abort a foal by injection after 100 days? Or does a pregnancy at this stage HAVE to go to full term? Or is there another way they can abort later foals and if so what is it and how dangerous is it to the mare?


----------



## brackenhappy (27 August 2007)

dont know to be honest, but the i think the foal is fully formed at that age so dont think it would be re-asorbed more like aborted. prob best speaking to your vet about this though. is there no way you can keep the mare in foal?


----------



## AndyPandy (27 August 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
does anyone know whether it is still possible to abort a foal by injection after 100 days? 

[/ QUOTE ]

If the pregnancy is less than 145 days old, then an extended period of prostaglandin treatment will probably cause abortion - this will require 3-5 days of treatment.

[ QUOTE ]
Or does a pregnancy at this stage HAVE to go to full term? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It does not have to go to term, but aborting a pregnancy this late will mean that the mare will not return to her normal reproductive functioning for at least 4 months after the abortion; which at this time of year is not such a problem.

Or is there another way they can abort later foals and if so what is it and how dangerous is it to the mare? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I'm not sure about other ways to cause abortion. I'll ask around. I'd imagine that aborting a post-100 day foal could cause problems for the mare.


----------



## AndyPandy (27 August 2007)

Right - there is conflicting evidence about how late in pregnancy PG injections can induce abortion... it may be effective up to 180 days gestation.

Other methods require more direct manipulation of the fetus.
These include - ultrasonography-guided puncture and injection with KCl of the fetal heart will kill the fetus and cause abortion, and should be accompanied with Banamine treatment. Treatment with estrogen for 24hrs to open the cervix, followed by aggressive oxytocin treatment (3-5 days) will cause expulsion of the fetus. The final option is to intra-allantoic injection of crystapen &amp; dexamethazone, transcervically for 3 days to cause septicemia in the fetus.

These are all quite unpleasant, and should not be done on a whim. ONLY if the mare is at risk, and it is absolutely necessary. You must realise that abortions post 80-days can lead to problems that may affect the mare's fertility for the rest of her life, or in the worst cases may cause her death from infection or trauma.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (27 August 2007)

Thanks AndyPandy. This is a terrible situation as mare may be seriously ill and even if we can stabilise her, we're not certain whether her poor body can safely carry a foal to term. Just trying to understand some of the issues prior to the necessary discussion with vets. Appreciate your help.


----------



## Fahrenheit (28 August 2007)

Very sorry to here that the mare is seriously ill. I wouldn't abort except as a very last resort and if its what your vet recommends.

My mare had a life saving operation at Potters Bar when she was 90 days pregnant, we weaned the foal she had at foot at 3.5 months so she could go in for it and she carried the foal to full term and had a very healthy baby.

I nurses a sick mare through last winter that was infoal, she couldn't have the drugs she required because she was infoal and after alot of discussions with my vet I used herbal treatments through the pregnancy and my vet monitored her, at no time did he suggest aborting the foal for her to have treatment, it wasn't an option for my vet and I hadn't even considered it as an option, the amazing thing is she has a stunningly healthy 3 month old foal at foot now and she hasn't had to have the steriods etc  that the vet wanted her to have, he is so happy with her progress (although its been slower the herbal way) it is no longer necessary!

I also knew the mare that had to have the pacemaker (yes a pacemaker) fitted several years ago, whilst she was pregant, she carried and foaled successfully.

I hope that this gives you some hope! xxx


----------

